

Show HN: Declarative, nestable document.title for React - danabramov
https://github.com/gaearon/react-document-title

======
fiatjaf
How does it relate to [https://github.com/matthewwithanm/react-
frozenhead](https://github.com/matthewwithanm/react-frozenhead) ?

